# Ultrasound results



## Shan4609 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi just been to docs, so she had my results, I have a 2cm x 1cm nodule, she said she has no idea what it could be and has been trying to contact a surgeon who specialises in this sort of thing also said it shows light and dark areas? She also reassured me if it was something really sinister the radiologist ultra scanner would have picked up on it and contacted her ASAP, ?


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sounds like you need to have a FNA (thyroid biopsy) in order to determine whether the nodule is likely to be malignant or benign. That should be the first step before getting in touch with a surgeon. Good luck! I hope it is nothing sinister.


----------



## Shan4609 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah I seen that online she didn't mention anything like that just basically said she has no knowledge into that sorta thing and talking to the surgeon will tell her what's next, is a 2cm big for a nodule? I'm so scared! I'm only 22 and just had a baby this year and I suffer with anxiety already


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

The Dr sounds a bit clueless about thyroid issues; this nodule may in fact be nothing but a cyst. 2cm is average for a nodule. I would see someone who is more experienced for a 2nd opinion and also have a biopsy.


----------



## Shan4609 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah I know I was thinking that, it is a soft swelling and moves when I swollen she also said well defined and showing bright and dark or something and I said what does that mean and she said 'I don't know' useless and not reassuring lol


----------

